# Fritzbox 7490 - VDSL50 - Einrichtungs- und Netzwerksprobleme



## REALSHOCKOPS (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich sitze gerade hier und richte unseren neuen Internetanschluss ein. Nun bestehen allerdings noch ein paar kleinere Probleme:

1. Mein PC, über LAN verbunden, bekommt nur ein 100tel der Internetleistung, welche an den PC meiner Eltern, meinem Laptop oder am Handy ankommt. Woran kann das liegen? 10m LAN-Kabel, Netgear Gigabit 8-Port Network-Switch - Softwareproblem?

2. Das Telefon geht noch nicht. Verwendet wird ein Sinus PA 302i und ein dazugehöriges Mobilteil. Ich habe es mit dem FON1 ISDN-Port der Fritzbox verbunden und es hat nur eine eingerichtete Nummer |MSN A| - Wenn man versucht zu telefonieren, dann kommt die Meldung "keine Leitung".

3. Das Fax will auch noch nicht funktionieren. Es ist ein Brother MFC-5490CN und hat eine 2te Nummer. Es ist mit dem FON2 Analog-Port verbunden.

Ich habe bereits versucht die beiden Geräte mit dem Fritzbox-Assistenten einzurichten, doch bislang ohne Erfolg. Muss man da vielleicht einfach warten?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, damit ich das heute noch abschließen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## MountyMAX (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn VoIP heute geschalten wurde, dauert es noch min. bis 0 Uhr, eher funktioniert es (im Normalfall) nicht (richtig).

zu 1. wären ein paar mehr Infos hilfreich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

Was hattest du vorher als Anschluss? Ich musste damals bei der Umstellung auf VDSL auch erst ein paar Wochen warten bis der Speed kam. Steht da was im Vertrag?


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (12. Mai 2015)

@MountyMax 
PC:
i5-2500
8GB RAM
GTX 770 4GB
Win7 HP
Kapersky Internet Security, allerdings auch auf den Systemen, die die volle Bandbreite erhalten.

LAN-Kabel wurde erst vorgestern aufgrund eines Kabelbruchs des alten ausgetauscht. Ich habe es durch ein flaches  Cat 5e Kabel ersetzt.
Ich habe unter dem Schreibtisch einen Netgear 8-Port Gigabit Network Switch, den ich aber vorüber gehend nicht zwischensetze, das Kabel geht direkt von dem Router in den PC.

@Dr Bakterius
Vorher hatten wir DSL6000.
Nun, das seltsame ist, das die Leistung an dem PC meiner Eltern, an meinem Laptop und sämtlichen Mobilgeräten ohne Probleme abgerufen werden kann. Nur mein PC sperrt sich.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Mai 2015)

Welche Geschwindigkeit haben denn PC und Router ausgehandelt? Woran machst du 1/100tel fest? Würde mal auf ein Treiberproblem tippen, wenn du schon direkt ein Lan Kabel auch an verschiedenen Ports angeschlossen hast.

Telefon und Fax lassen sich ansich über die Fritzbox testen.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (12. Mai 2015)

Ausgehandelt?

Also am PC meiner Eltern, an meinem Laptop und meinem Handy kommen 45Mbits als Downstream und 9Mbits als Upstream an. Doch an meinem PC kommen nur 0,5 Mbits als Downstream und 2Mbits als Upstream an.

Wo soll ich denn nach dem Treiberproblem suchen? Der Netzwerkadapter ist auf dem neuesten Stand und die Fritzbox auch.

Das Telefon und Fax geht mittlerweile, da habe ich ein anderes Kabel nutzen müssen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Mai 2015)

Welche Geschwindigkeit wird in den Eigenschaften der Verbindung (am PC) angezeigt? 

Wie gesagt, wenn der Port der Fritzbox und das Kabel an nem anderen PC keine Probleme machen kann es nur das sein. Ausser du hast es irgendwie geschafft deinen PC sehr niedrig zu priorisieren.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (12. Mai 2015)

Hier 2 Speedtests:
Tower PC: LAN
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Laptop: WLAN
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Anbei einige Eigentschaftsfenster:


EDIT:
Ich habe einen Ordner auf dem Tower PC für die Heimentzgruppe freigegeben und eine 700MB große Datei kopiert, durchschnittlich 5Mbit/s.


----------



## arbraxa (12. Mai 2015)

Wir haben das gleiche Problem mit dem alten Router von Telekom Speedport 504 V ging alles und trotz genauester Anleitung die befolgt wurde geht das Fax nicht mit der neuen Fritzbox 7490. Wir haben ISDN mit 3 Telefonnummern, alle richtig zugewiesen, alles geht ( analoge Telefone,ISDN Telefon bloß nicht das Fax) AVM angerufen und die wussten auch nicht weiter


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (12. Mai 2015)

Mittlerweile geht es bei uns. Das Fax habe ich seitlich an FON 2 angeschlossen und mit dem Fritzbox-Assistenten eingerichtet.
Falls ein ISDN-Telefon verwendet wird, muss dieses unbedingt am Anschluss FON 0 angeschlossen werden, ich musste dafür ein anderes Kabel nutzen, jetzt geht es.

Vielleicht kannst du mehr Einzelheiten zur Hardware machen, wenn du noch Probleme hast, dann kann ich dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## MountyMAX (12. Mai 2015)

Der Anschluss, wo du deinen PC an der Fritz.Box angeschlossen hast, läuft im "Stromsparmodus".

Heimnetz->Netzwerk->Netzwerkeinstellungen die Ports in den Powermode schalten (per default ist immer nur LAN 1 im Powermode)
Gff. löst das dein Problem schon.

Dein Treiber ist auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, die aktuellen gibt es hier: Realtek (Win7 and Server 2008 R2 Auto Installation Program (SID:1719463))


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (13. Mai 2015)

@MountyMAX

Danke für den Downloadlink, habe den neuesten Treiber installiert und neugestartet, doch dies hat nichts gebracht. Auch habe ich den Stromsparmodus wieder deaktiviert. Der PC war bereits an LAN 1 angeschlossen, doch ich habe den Stromsparmodus testweise aktiviert, um zu schauen, ob dies einen Unterschied macht. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Kann der Anschluss defekt sein?

Könnte dieser WLAN-Adapter abhilfe schaffen? Ich wollte ihn mir zwar erst für meinen neuen PC kaufen, doch ich kann den Kauf ja vorziehen.
ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 (90IG00R0-BM0G00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## trigger831 (13. Mai 2015)

Moin. Habe auch die 7490. Mir ist es ein Rätsel, wie nur ein Bruchteil der Leistung bei dir ankommen kann. Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, hast du es noch nicht über Wlan versucht, oder? Falls du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, würde ich das machen; damit, sollte es funktionieren, hättest du das Problem eingegrenzt. Nur mal am Rande: welches Mainboard hast du?


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (13. Mai 2015)

Ich habe folgendes MB:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-PA65-UD3-B3 (rev. 1.0)

Was einen Test über WLAN angeht, kann ich dies momentan nur über die alte Fritzbox machen. Ich habe diese momentan als Repeater für den Fernseher im Wohnzimmer, der per LAN angschlossen werden muss, eingerichtet. Würde das gehen? Probieren kann ich es ja, aber ich würde ja trotzdem den LAN-Port meines MBs nutzen.


----------



## MountyMAX (13. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe grade, du hast da noch paar Dinge mehr als nötig in deiner Netzwerkkonfiguration aktiv.

Entferne bitte die Haken bei WinPKFilter und Kaspersky, schließe dann den Dialog und und stecke das Netzwerkkabel neu an.
Falls es dann noch immer langsam geht, starte bitte deinen PC im abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerktreibern neu, ob es dann geht (die beiden Haken aber deaktiviert lassen)

Der PC kann nicht an LAN 1 stecken, da 100 Mbit/s angezeigt werden, es müssen aber 1 Gbit/s sein. (auf deinem 1. Foto)

Evtl. auch mal das neue LAN Kabel gegentesten


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (13. Mai 2015)

1. WinPKFilter und Kaspersky deaktiviert, Kabel neuangeschlossen -> keine Verbesserung.
2. abgesicherter Modus mit Netzwerktreibern -> volle Internetleistung!
3. erneuter Neustart -> Downl. 13Mbit/s Upl. 0,27Mbit/s

Kann es sein, dass GTA V mein System ausbremst, ich habe es installiert, nachdem ich aus dem Krankenhaus kam und seit dem habe ich auch die Netzwerkprobleme. Testweise deinstallieren?


----------



## MountyMAX (13. Mai 2015)

Ok, somit ist es ert mal ein Softwareproblem udn wir können Netzwerktteiber/Kabel ausschließen.

Wahrscheinlich ist es eine Software die im Hintergrund läuft. Hmm ich glaube nicht das GTA sowas verursacht.
Das Beste wird sein, du arbeitest dich erst mal mit dem Befehl "msconfig" durch die Tabs "Dienste" (Microsoft Dienste kannst du ausblenden) und "Systemstart" meist findet sich da der "Übeltäter".
(du kannst auch Screenshots reinstellen, dann kann ich dir sagen was "weg" kann)


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (13. Mai 2015)

Dienste und Systemstart Screenshots im Anhang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MountyMAX (13. Mai 2015)

Uff, da läuft ja ne ganze Menge bei dir 

Da ich es gerade sehe, bei dir startet Origin und Steam mit, hast du schon geprüft ob da nicht ein Download/Updates laufen?

Folgende Dinge unter "Systemstart" brauch niemand und kannst du dauerhaft raushaun
- Quicktime

Allerdings sehe ich keinen Dienst der ein solches Problem verursachen könnte, evtl. noch der MSU Webservice wäre eine Möglichkeit (gehört zu deinem Marvell Controller, ist eine Art Miniwebserver)

Was noch sein könnte, wäre Kaspersky. Am besten Testweise deinstallieren und Reste danach mit dem Service articles removaltool entfernen, PC neustarten und Testen (danach kannst du diesen wieder installieren, ACHTUNG: du benötigst wieder den Lizenzkey)


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (13. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe Quicktime rausgenommen und neugestartet...
Ergebnis:
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

MSU habe ich auch rausgenommen, keine Veränderung.

Kaspersky habe ich persönlich nicht in Verdacht, da der PC meiner Eltern und mein Laptop ebenfalls Kaspersky nutzen, wir haben eine 3PC-Lizenz erworben und ich habe es auf allen Geräten am selben Tag installiert, aber ich werde es morgen mal testweise runter hauen.


----------



## MountyMAX (14. Mai 2015)

Also irgendwas lastet oder bremst deine Internetverbindung aus, du hast einen Ping von 1728 ms(!)

Bei VDSL 50 sollten die Werte wie bei mir ausshehen: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Bitte versuche folgendes: gib "resmon" ein und unter Netzwerk siehst du, welches Programm wieviel Bandbreite aktuell benutzt (etwas warten, es dauert einige Zeit bis alle Programme/Verbindungen angezeigt werden)


Zu der Sache mit Kaspersky, ich hatte schon öfters mit diversen Virenscannern (auch Kaspersky) Probleme bei Kunden, z.B. weil andere Programme die Installation beschädigt hatten, oder ein automatisches Programmaupdate schiefgelaufen war., oder aus unbekannten Gründen, Die Deinstallation funktionierte problemlos, aber erst nach dem Einsatz des entsprechenden Removaltools waren die Probleme beseitigt.


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (14. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank, für die Hilfe! Habe Kaspersky entfernt und nun läufts. 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Muss ich bei der Neuinstallation irgendetwas beachten?


----------



## MountyMAX (14. Mai 2015)

Das sieht doch schon besser aus 
An sich nicht, sollte das Problem allerdings wieder auftreten, am besten eine andere Version probieren z.B. die 2014er


----------

